Ask HN: What is your favorite YouTube channel for developers (2018 Version) - sheldor
======
hardwaresofton
PGConf US:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCsJkVvxwoM7R9oRbzvUhbPQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCsJkVvxwoM7R9oRbzvUhbPQ)

------
sheldor
Previous version :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12702651](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12702651)

